# Tes C, Bold, Sust, All ok for TRT?



## bubbagump (Mar 9, 2013)

If so, what are you guys noticing as far as difference between the solo compounds?  I had never thought about it but I read an article about Bold for TRT and it got me thinking.  What about Mast or Provi? Is that the same thing?


----------



## goodfella (Mar 9, 2013)

When running bold at all theres always a chance of increased bp to consider. Have seen some guys use a low dose of mast with there trt dose of test to cruise on, but never a standalone.


----------



## pirovoliko (Mar 9, 2013)

trt should be test...can drop some low dose mast or eq with it to cruise but agree not as a standalone...


----------



## corvettels3 (Mar 9, 2013)

I would agree with the others..


----------



## bubbagump (Mar 9, 2013)

pirovoliko said:


> trt should be test...can drop some low dose mast or eq with it to cruise but agree not as a standalone...



If I were on 250 test a week what would be a normal eq (low) dose?


----------



## Cashout (Mar 9, 2013)

bubbagump said:


> If I were on 250 test a week what would be a normal eq (low) dose?



There is not a "normal" dose. EQ is not a part of a prescribed HRT program since it is a veterinarian drug and has never been approved by the FDA for human applications.


----------



## Tilltheend (Mar 9, 2013)

Is this self administered TRT? For starters if you are prescribed by a physician Testosterone for TRT. They will be checking your levels, these drugs might make your levels higher than normal. Which the doctor will figure out, know what your doing and maybe remove you from your program. If its self administered a better protocol would be Testosterone and the proviron as you mentioned. I guess you could throw EQ in there and run it some what longer term.


----------



## whitelml (Mar 9, 2013)

I dont mean to hijack ur thread but what about some primo along with ur trt test in between blast cycles?


----------



## bubbagump (Mar 9, 2013)

whitelml said:


> I dont mean to hijack ur thread but what about some primo along with ur trt test in between blast cycles?




What are the pros and cons? How much primo are we talking?


----------



## TheLupinator (Mar 9, 2013)

Mast, primo, or eq could be low dosed for long periods. All are very mild with Eq being the most problematic because of blood problems. I wouldn't replace the test but if you're running 250mg of test id drop it to 150-200mg and add around 200-300mg off one of those


----------



## J-dub (Mar 9, 2013)

I run Test and Deca for my TRT my doctor started me on this years ago and I've never looked back.


----------



## j2048b (Mar 10, 2013)

over on pro muscle there is a doctor g thread, AND THIS IS WHAT HE TOLD ME HE DOES WITH HIS PATIENTS AS AN HRT/TRT REGIMEN:

use npp for a good 6-8 weeks for a good jumpstart for strength and as As far as the combos go, you have test/tren, test/mast and test/primo. What Test/tren gives is by far the most popular. I recommend the test/mast to people that want to improve libido and emphasize in that department more. Test/primo in people with the most concern with side effects. I also have a few patients that use test/mast/tren in 66/66/66mg and still do great. 

so "some" docs can recommend certain compounds to go along with trt/hrt, but at that point does it actually constitute it as an hrt/trt regimen? most likely not... but to each his own, i plan to give the npp a go sometime in the future once i get my overeall health in check for a bit of time, then and only then will i possibly venture out to other chemicals... if i even do?


----------



## j2048b (Mar 10, 2013)

at least this is what he recommended FOR ME, as far as the npp goes, the 100 test/ 100 mlg (of other chemical he recommends) is what he recommends for EVERYONE!


----------



## RedLang (Mar 10, 2013)

Umm, i gotta say how does a physician prescribe tren when its only approved for animal use? I didnt think it was approved for use in humans.

If this has changed i would love to know what its medical use is.


----------



## j2048b (Mar 10, 2013)

yeah im not sure if he prescribes it or recommends it, as an addition to ones trt regimen, its a very lengthy but good read over at pm, i asked a few questions and those where his answers,


----------



## whitelml (Mar 10, 2013)

How much primo would be enuf to justify even using it while on trt?  300-500?   I know it needs to be higher while ON but maybe dose can be kept mild while cruising?


----------



## biggerben692000 (Mar 10, 2013)

I'd use tren for TRT. I'm serious.


----------



## Cashout (Mar 11, 2013)

No physician can or would here in the states since it is not FDA approved for human applications.

A script for a non-FDA approved Schedule III controlled substance would not be something any physician would consider.





RedLang said:


> Umm, i gotta say how does a physician prescribe tren when its only approved for animal use? I didnt think it was approved for use in humans.
> 
> If this has changed i would love to know what its medical use is.


----------



## goodfella (Mar 11, 2013)

whitelml said:


> How much primo would be enuf to justify even using it while on trt?  300-500?   I know it needs to be higher while ON but maybe dose can be kept mild while cruising?



If your running your trt dose with it, 200 mg ew shud be fine, maybe 300 if your feeling you need more. Another plus, may lean out some with the primo too!


----------



## biggerben692000 (Mar 11, 2013)

Cashout said:


> No physician can or would here in the states since it is not FDA approved for human applications.
> 
> A script for a non-FDA approved Schedule III controlled substance would not be something any physician would consider.



At this time this is true. Didn't someone post here(could be another board. about the possibility of tren for HRT?  My memory could be off but I believe the FDA or some respected entity were studying this possibility? I thought admin or POB posted it?


----------

